# [solved] Modulname -> Kerneloption

## musv

Hallo, 

Ich scheiter momentan an dem Problem, dass mir lsmod ein paar Modulnamen ausspuckt, ich aber die dazugehörige Kerneloption nicht find. 

Beispiel:

mptspi, mptspih

ist irgendein LSI Logic PCI-X Fusion MPT irgendwas

Allerdings find ich nichts, wenn ich in der Menuconfig (Slash + Suchbegriff) nach dem Modulnamen such. Mir steht leider nur Menuconfig zur Verfügung.Last edited by musv on Fri Jul 23, 2010 10:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 69719

modinfo ist das Zauberwort, damit kannst du dir die Parameter der einzelnen Module auflisten lassen.

```

modinfo module

```

```

PC1003 ~ # modinfo nvidia

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo-r2/video/nvidia.ko

license:        NVIDIA

alias:          char-major-195-*

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000E00sv*sd*bc04sc80i00*

alias:          pci:v000010DEd00000AA3sv*sd*bc0Bsc40i00*

alias:          pci:v000010DEd*sv*sd*bc03sc02i00*

alias:          pci:v000010DEd*sv*sd*bc03sc00i00*

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.33-gentoo-r2 SMP preempt mod_unload modversions 

parm:           NVreg_EnableVia4x:int

parm:           NVreg_EnableALiAGP:int

parm:           NVreg_ReqAGPRate:int

parm:           NVreg_EnableAGPSBA:int

parm:           NVreg_EnableAGPFW:int

parm:           NVreg_Mobile:int

parm:           NVreg_ResmanDebugLevel:int

parm:           NVreg_RmLogonRC:int

parm:           NVreg_ModifyDeviceFiles:int

parm:           NVreg_DeviceFileUID:int

parm:           NVreg_DeviceFileGID:int

parm:           NVreg_DeviceFileMode:int

parm:           NVreg_RemapLimit:int                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

parm:           NVreg_UpdateMemoryTypes:int                                                                                                                                                                                                            

parm:           NVreg_UseVBios:int                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

parm:           NVreg_RMEdgeIntrCheck:int                                                                                                                                                                                                              

parm:           NVreg_UsePageAttributeTable:int                                                                                                                                                                                                        

parm:           NVreg_EnableMSI:int                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

parm:           NVreg_MapRegistersEarly:int                                                                                                                                                                                                            

parm:           NVreg_RegisterForACPIEvents:int                                                                                                                                                                                                        

parm:           NVreg_RegistryDwords:charp                                                                                                                                                                                                             

parm:           NVreg_NvAGP:int

```

----------

## firefly

escor: du hast ihn falsch verstanden. Er möchte nicht die modul parameter wissen. Sondern welche kernel-option in der .config für diese Module zuständig sind.

das mtpspi modul vermute ich hinter folgender option:

Device Drivers->Fusion MPT device support->Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SPi

----------

## 69719

Hast recht..., allerdings fällt mir dabei etwas auf.

```

PC1003 linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r2 # modinfo mptspi

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/message/fusion/mptspi.ko

version:        3.04.13

license:        GPL

description:    Fusion MPT SPI Host driver

author:         LSI Corporation

srcversion:     2B7B7E3E445E3E4547B708C

alias:          pci:v00001000d00000040sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000117Cd00000030sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00001000d00000030sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

depends:        mptscsih,mptbase,scsi_transport_spi

vermagic:       2.6.33-gentoo-r2 SMP preempt mod_unload modversions 

parm:           mpt_saf_te: Force enabling SEP Processor: enable=1  (default=MPTSCSIH_SAF_TE=0) (int)

```

```

/lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/message/fusion/mptspi.ko

```

Daraus kann man drivers -> fusion ableiten, wo es auch im menuconfig zu finden ist.

----------

## musv

danke, das hilft mir schon mal weiter.

----------

